# Malaysian Trumpet Snails Won't Dig Deep?



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

My trumpet snails don't seem to want to bury themselves any more than an inch or so below the surface of the substrate. Any ideas why? I wouldn't be bothered by this except that they're not really doing their part to keep my topsoil from going bad.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

I've never noticed mine going very deep, I thought this was normal.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How dense and deep is your topsoil? If it is really tightly packed and keeping your plants down very nicely the MTS might have some problems digging deeply in it. If its sand or something softer they'll burrow quite easily.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I have PF sand on top of soil (in some tanks mineralized).


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

MTS are sensitive to oxygen levels in the substrate. If your tank is set up such that oxygen levels decrease deeper, they will only go as deep as they like the oxygen content. Examples of deeper oxygen levels would be the use of an undergravel filter where the oxygenated water is pulled across the substrate layer. - DK


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

So is what people say about them keeping the substrate oxygenated not true?


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Fishly said:


> So is what people say about them keeping the substrate oxygenated not true?


It would be true, because by burrowing, they open up more spaces in the substrate where more oxygenated water from above can penetrate. But further down, where they choose not to burrow, the oxygen levels are lower because less circulating, oxygenated water penetrates there. - DK


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

It was always my understanding they typically don't go more than about 1/2" into the substrate.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have hundred's in planted tank with pea gravel, and if you look closely at the the three to four inches at front of glass, I can see baby trumpet snails from bottom to top.
They tend to stay at level where more food is available in my expierience.
Top couple inches.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

greenisgood said:


> It would be true, because by burrowing, they open up more spaces in the substrate where more oxygenated water from above can penetrate. But further down, where they choose not to burrow, the oxygen levels are lower because less circulating, oxygenated water penetrates there. - DK


I meant that they won't keep deep substrate from going anaerobic. It seems that if it's deep enough to go anaerobic, it's deeper than they want to go.

Roadmaster, they might be willing to go all the way to the bottom because gravel allows more water (and thus more oxygen) through it.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Fishly said:


> I meant that they won't keep deep substrate from going anaerobic. It seems that if it's deep enough to go anaerobic, it's deeper than they want to go.
> 
> Roadmaster, they might be willing to go all the way to the bottom because gravel allows more water (and thus more oxygen) through it.


I have sand over top soil in another tank and is same as gravel.
So long as they top layer is being moved about, I don't think there is much danger from anerobic condition except under stones or wood perhap's. IMHO


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Sigh* I wish I saw my MTS at ALL in my tank...

I sometimes question whether or not they are alive in my tank ;/

alive and burying OR buried dead.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a good thing I like snails. I see mine all the time.

Wanna trade?


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

My MTS will burrow maybe 1/4 inch into the gravel tank, but in the mineralized topsoil tank they'll go quite deep, up to two inches is the maximum I've spotted them. 

One thing strange though is that in both tanks their colour is faded. Not as dark as when I picked them up from the LFS (for free). What could be the reason here?


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

iskandarreza said:


> My MTS will burrow maybe 1/4 inch into the gravel tank, but in the mineralized topsoil tank they'll go quite deep, up to two inches is the maximum I've spotted them.
> 
> One thing strange though is that in both tanks their colour is faded. Not as dark as when I picked them up from the LFS (for free). What could be the reason here?


Maybe just different variations? The MTS I see online usually have stripes or designs on their shells, mine are just plain stark white


----------

